# DSD Rack installed in trailer



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

Here is a pic of the Rack system I built for DSD lessors & Specks, don't mind the Hardcores along the bottom they were just thrown in the trailer before I put it up for the night. I put a few DSD's on there for reference as well


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

looks pretty good, I will be trying to figure out what I am going to do for the next couple weeks till I can go get my trailer. haha. Probably just hanging the 6 slots on "J Hooks", much like aboeller did. looks like a sweet set up for ffds.


----------



## wood duck2 (Jan 31, 2008)

What size is that trailer?


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

6x12


----------



## bigeyes (Aug 28, 2007)

HonkerExpress said:


> looks pretty good, I will be trying to figure out what I am going to do for the next couple weeks till I can go get my trailer. haha. Probably just hanging the 6 slots on "J Hooks", much like aboeller did. looks like a sweet set up for ffds.


I hear that aboeller is a bad shot and stays on 11's at blackjatck :evil:


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

Yeah, keep CATCHING thoes volleyballs on third hit champ !!!


----------

